# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  2021

## sosfourrieresrp

Bonjour pourrez vous mettre en place 2021 merci

----------


## Anaïs

J'informe Algo !  ::

----------


## sundae

Up, est-il possible de créer 2021 pour les créations d'annonces d'adoption ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## sundae

Up...

----------


## Anaïs

Normalement c'est bon, désolée pour le délai !

----------


## sundae

Merci !

----------

